# Sanding grits



## bnoles (Nov 14, 2006)

What are the most common sanding and MM grits used making and finishing a pen?  I am trying to achieve as good as finish as possible and would like a rule of thumb for my sanding routine.


----------



## JTaylor801 (Nov 14, 2006)

Sanding 150, 240, 330 and 400.  MM 1500, 1800, 2400, 3200, 3500, 4000, 6000, 8000, and 12,000.

I don't always start as low as the 150 grit.  It just depends.  

Jerry


----------



## keithz (Nov 14, 2006)

I usually start at 180, then proceed to 220, 320, and 400; then all the grits of MM.

keith


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bob, 

Whatever you decide, get all 9 grits of Micro Mesh.  Just be careful when using it, too much friction heat will melt it.  (LOTS of us have found that little nugget of knowledge to be true!)


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 15, 2006)

With what grit you start to sand depends how good you finish turn your blanks. I try to start sanding with 400 grit, sometimes I need 320 or (rarely) even 280, especially for coarse grained woods. After the 400 grit, I go through all the nine MM grits. Some start to sand with much coarser grits, but I think that is not needed if you improve you finishing cuts with the skew.


----------



## bnoles (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks, guys....  I wanted to be sure that I was not missing any grits in the sanding/MM process.

Good advice on the MM melt down factor as well.  I had seen Russ talk about that and glad you posted the reminder.

One grit that I noticed was not mentioned is the 600.  Is that just a repeat of the low grit MM?


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Nov 15, 2006)

1500 MM is actually equivalent to 400 grit sandpaper, it just gives you a much more even scratch pattern, and so it appears to be a finer grit than 400.  I still use regular 400 before MM 1500 though.  MM 1800 is roughly equal to 600, but again much better scratch pattern.


----------



## bnoles (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tangboy5000_
> <br />1500 MM is actually equivalent to 400 grit sandpaper, it just gives you a much more even scratch pattern, and so it appears to be a finer grit than 400.  I still use regular 400 before MM 1500 though.  MM 1800 is roughly equal to 600, but again much better scratch pattern.



Thanks, Charles.  That is what I thought and needed confirmed.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks also.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 16, 2006)

Thats something that might improve grits...
sandpaper.[]


----------



## bnoles (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Thats something that might improve grits...
> sandpaper.[]



Now that's a line that only us "southern" boys is gonna understand []


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 17, 2006)

As George Carlin said many years ago, "Just throw them away folks, you just can't eat them %#@* grits"


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 17, 2006)

There is absolutely no resaon to eat grits.
I have never met anyone who enoyed grits by themselves.
Usually grits are only a medium to introduce salt into your body in a semi liquid "mushy" form.


----------



## bnoles (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />There is absolutely no resaon to eat grits.
> I have never met anyone who enoyed grits by themselves.
> Usually grits are only a medium to introduce salt into your body in a semi liquid "mushy" form.



Salt?????  I thought you yanks put sugar on them [][][V]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bnoles_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I mentioned putting sugar them once adn was corrected by some Yhoo originally from Louisiana that only salt should be put on grits.
Allow me to amend my statement.
"There is absolutely no resaon to eat grits.
I have never met anyone who enoyed grits by themselves.
Usually grits are only a medium to introduce salt/sugar into your body in a semi liquid "mushy" form.

Sorry, I misread your post.
Oatmeal?
I never liked that crap either.You can stand em plain have to put sugar on em to get e. down.
I lked them with a little milk, butter and a pat of butter.
See same difference.They are only a vehicle to get something else in your system.
Sort of like escargot.
Just a way to hold the garlic flavor.
Mushrooms hold the butter.


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />There is absolutely no resaon to eat grits.
> I have never met anyone who enoyed grits by themselves.
> Usually grits are only a medium to introduce salt into your body in a semi liquid "mushy" form.



Can kinda say the same for:

pasta - medium for sauce
mashed or baked potatoes - medium for gravy, sour cream, butter
egg noodles - meduim for butter, gravy

jeff


----------



## cozee (Nov 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bnoles_
> <br />What are the most common sanding and MM grits used making and finishing a pen?  I am trying to achieve as good as finish as possible and would like a rule of thumb for my sanding routine.



One doesn't need MM to achieve a quality finish [:0] !! The "grit" ratings for MM is not the same for paper, being micron ratings and not grit. And if I recall correctly, the 12000 MM is equal to 3000-4000 paper. I have been finishing everything from toy cars to airplanes, semis, and heavy equipment for many years. With that I use what I know works and do not find MM to work for me. I have tried it but found other things do work better and with less steps. After final turning with a sharp skew, I will dress up with a quick touch of 600(dry), I then begin appltying coats of finish, wet sanding each. I start with 1000 grit paper on first coat, 1000 then 1500 grit paper on the second coat. On the third coat I go from 1500 grit paper to 2000 then 4000 grit Abralon pads. These are similar to MM but hold up better and have thicker foam. After this I use foam buffing pads (3M 3"), one for machine glaze and another for polishing glaze. Wipe down with a 3M polishing cloth, wax, and wipe down again.  
And to show it happens:





_(I have decided to share my finishing secret so in the near future I will be selling decals so that your pens can have the same white lines mine do!!)_


And, I am not a southerner but do like grits and will eat them plain. I also grew up on the farm and know that oats are for horses!!!!


----------



## bnoles (Nov 19, 2006)

Greg,

From the picture, I don't believe that anyone could argue your method.  That is one beautiful finish and I am certainly going to have to try your way.

I am currently experimenting with the various methods that I have found trying to find the ones that wor best for me. Yours just got added to my list []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 19, 2006)

Beautiful finish but you didn't say what "finish" you are using.
I am sure that comes into the equation.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 19, 2006)

Greg - are you using catalyzed lacquer?  If so, is it pre- or post- catalyzed?  And, if it's not a secret, which brand?  BTW, MM is not THE way to prep a blank just A way.  Clearly from thath beautiful finish there are other methods.


----------



## cozee (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry, finish is CA. Haven't tried lacquers other than Deft spray. Going to start experimenting with catalyzed urethanes (automotive clears) simply for thier depth of shine and overall hardness-durability. But, that is something else on the list!!



> I am currently experimenting with the various methods that I have found trying to find the ones that wor best for me. Yours just got added to my list



And that is exactly what you need to do. Find what works for you without compromising quality. Shine on!!![]


----------



## jrc (Nov 19, 2006)

220  320  400  600  any finer than 600 I think is a waste of time.


----------



## Chuck B (Nov 19, 2006)

Jim,
I don't agree with you at all. I have done a pen only up to 800 grit then another one done with MM (both had a CA finish)put them side by side & the MM one was a heck of a lot better finish. smoother & shinier.

Greg,
What are you using to wet sand water or ?.
Your finish is beautiful I'll have to give it a try.

Chuck


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 19, 2006)

How much and how fine you sand is a matter of personal preference.  Stopping at at 400 - 600 gives a decent finish.  Going on to the higher grits of sandpaper and/or micro mesh gives a far better finish.  The finest finish applied with the greatest of care will not bring a briefly sanded piece up to the level of a fullly sanded piece.


----------



## TBone (Nov 19, 2006)

Greg, do you have an internet address where the 3m pads can be ordered?  I've never heard of them.  Very hard to find any sandpaper around here higher than 400.  The finish on that pen looks great btw.

Eagle, I need to meet you.  I love grits and I gave up most salt (not quite all) 30 years ago.  I do confess to using some butter but not necessary.  Cheese is optional but good as is fried ham gravy that we "suthurn boys" call "red eye" gravy.  Also a fried or boiled egg that is "over easy" mixed into them is great. If you use sugar on grits in the south, you are either an "import" or adopted  []


----------

